# HILFE, Vogel stiehlt Teichfische



## Yvonne (13. Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

seit vorgestern macht sich ein Vogel über meine Fische her shock:shock,
ich habe gleich die Spuren gesichert. Hier ist eine Feder: 

 

Kennt den Übeltäter jemand? Ist das ein __ Fischreiher?
Wisst Ihr was ich tun kann?

Liebster Gruß,
Yvonne


----------



## butzbacher (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: HILFE, Vogel stiehlt Teichfische*

Hallo, 

Frage: wie groß ist die Feder denn?

Unabhängig von deiner Antwort, __ Reiher fällt wohl aus - der metallisch-bunte Schimmer auf dem schmalen Federteil kommt bei Reiher nicht vor.

Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass es sich hier um die Feder einer Haustaube handelt.

Gruß André


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: HILFE, Vogel stiehlt Teichfische*

Moin,

bei dem blauen Schimmer fällt mir spontan eigentlich eher die Elster ein - das würde auch zum Fischdiebstahl passen, wenn es denn nicht grad Riesenkoi sind.


----------



## DucatiMarkus (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: HILFE, Vogel stiehlt Teichfische*

Ist ne Elster


----------



## Yvonne (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: HILFE, Vogel stiehlt Teichfische*

Die Feder hat eine Länge von ca. 15 cm. 
Was kann man denn gegen eine Elster tun?


----------



## DucatiMarkus (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: HILFE, Vogel stiehlt Teichfische*

http://www.vogelabwehr.de/de/shop/artikel/A/A-05.php


----------



## Yvonne (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: HILFE, Vogel stiehlt Teichfische*

Eine Vogelattrappe bringt aber doch immer den Nachteil mit sich, dass die vögel sich daran gewöhnen, oder?
Habt Ihr schonmal von aufgehängte CDs gehört, deren Funkeln die kleinen Räuber abhalten sollen?


----------



## Harald (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: HILFE, Vogel stiehlt Teichfische*

Alternativ kannst Du auch ein Netz über den Teich spannen.... ist nicht die schönste aber die effektivste Methode gegen die Diebe.


----------



## ina1912 (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: HILFE, Vogel stiehlt Teichfische*

Hallo Yvonne!

Definitiv eine Elsterfeder! Hast Du beobachten können, ob sie es vom Ufer aus tun oder im Sturzflug (kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen) Ich denke, sie können es allenfalls nur vom Ufer aus.  In welcher Größe fehlen denn Fische? Bei uns im Garten gibts dutzende von Elstern, aber es hat noch nie eine einen Fisch gestohlen. Bei uns tut das der __ Reiher. Seit einem Jahr aber nicht mehr, da er weder über die gespannte Angelsehne steigen noch sich drunter hindurch bücken kann. Und im tieferen Wasser landet er nicht, der geht vom Uferbereich hinein. Eine Sehne ist in ca 40 cm Höhe gespannt, eine zweite in ca 20 cm. Das kann zwar eine Katze nicht wirklich abhalten, sie aber erheblich am "Buffett" stören.

LG Ina


----------



## Yvonne (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: HILFE, Vogel stiehlt Teichfische*

Hallo liebe Ina,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.
Gestern verschwand ein ca 15 cm großer Sarrassas. Nun habe ich gestern eine Angelschnur rund herum gespannt und CDs angebracht. Sieht nicht schön aus aber heute Morgen war die ganze Mannschaft noch da.  Da fängt der Tag doch gut an.

Habe nun noch eine bewegliche Falkenattrappe bestellt und hoffe, dass ich mir so das Netz erspare.

Noch einmal gaanz herzlichen Dank an Euch alle für die Mithilfe!


----------



## DucatiMarkus (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: HILFE, Vogel stiehlt Teichfische*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/REIHERSCHREC...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item4abac408a6


----------



## Yvonne (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: HILFE, Vogel stiehlt Teichfische*

Huhu,
ich möchte Euch noch abschließend auf den neuesten Stand in der Sache bringen (vielleicht hilft es irgendwann irgendwem):
Ich habe etwas gegen Vögel und Katzen unternommen: 3 CDs am Band und einen kleinen flatternden Falken-Drachen gegen die Vögel und 2 Katzenschrecke von Conrad (einen nur mit Ultraschall, einen mit Ultraschall und Blitzlicht).
Das Ergebnis:
Kein Fischlein mehr verschwunden aber im Garten lässt sich kein Vogel und keine Katze mehr blicken :-D.
Hoffentlich hält es an.

Herzlichsten Dank für all Eure Tipps!
Yvonne


----------

